# Birthday party with an Irish Pub theme?



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I've been asked to do a birthday party with an Irish pub theme. I've been looking for ideas, but they all seem so heavy for a summer party. There's Steak and Guinness Pie, Shep Pie which seem like winter to me, but I did find a Whiskey Baked Ham and Sausages with Tomato Relish.

What kind of sausages would be considered Irish?

Any ideas for sides to go with the meats?

The party is outside and will be served buffet style. Thanks again for your ideas. 

Bughut? You're in the right part of the world....any thoughts?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Bangers and mashed forget tomato relish(bangers are Irish Sausage)
Corned Beef
P L E N T Y O F B E E R:beer:


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

OK lighten up the heavy food by doing lots of hors d'oeuvres

Irish Sausages aka bangers are sage sausages kinda like the breakfast sausage taste - you can actually buy irish sausages in bulk at Restaurant Depot - or at least at our one here in NYC

bangers and mash served on a silver spoon is a funny takeoff
pipe mashed potato onto a spoon and top with slice of sauteed banger

or opposite banger topped with star of mashed potato

mini loaded baked potato - scoop out a red potato and serve with coleslaw - very anglo way of eating mashed potato

guiness beef and ale "wonton" or eggroll (a bit of irish fusion)

cornbeef wrapped around a thick pretzel stick for an irish cigar.

smoked salmon with dill cream cheese in mini biscuit


mini red potatoes stuffed with corn beef hash

reuben roll with cornbeef, cabbage, cheese rolled into wonton wrapper and use thousand island dressing for the dip

chilled potato leek soup sip

fish and chips served in mini cones

or wrap fingers fish with strings of potato and fry - served with malt vinegar shaker and a guiness shandy (7 up mixed with guiness)

mini meatloaf slider with mushroom & guiness gravy

mini shepards pie or decontructed sheppards pie short plate

pasties ( meat pies )

boxty - an irish potato cake - topped with smoked salmon
or boxty filled with chicken and pepper jack cheese/red pepper aioli garnish

savoury shortbread with slice of irish cheddar & chutney

irish lamb stew shortplate 

Limerick Ham Samies on with Strong Mustard or Marmalade on Savory 
Scones

baked beans on toast (authentic but yucky)


mini ploughmans platter - a short plate of bites of great irish cheeses - check out cashel blue cheese & irish farmhouse cheddar for example
a rosemary brown sugar shortbread would be great with this

Boxty Dumplings sauteed in Butter and finished with a choice of Smoked Salmon and Dill Cream or Cashel Blue Cheese Sauce (think irish perogie)

sauteed mushrooms & garlic on crostini

oysters on the half shell raw 
(seafood is big)

trout pate piped into cherry tomato or on endive spear or on crostini




Mussels on the half shell with Fennel-Leek Cream Reduction

irish soda bread with caramelized onion & caraway marmalade

roasted parsnip, apple & cabbage soup sip

fried bread fingers served topped with a quails egg to resemble toad in the hole


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Wow! That list gives me something to think about!!! Thanks!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

super list Tigerwoman.....


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Well,
smoked salmon is a must have, I'd say. served with wholemeal soda bread or oatcakes.

Oysters and a glass of Guiness. just lemon and soda bread again

Dressed crab in one form or another

Dublin bay prawns could be substituted with langoustine

Smoked fish pie 

Soused herrings They're pickled in a hot mix overnight

Platter of Irish cheeses, baked ham, oatcakes and a spicy chutney

Irish lamb stew

Sweet soda bread (add sugar and raisins)

Pancakes (drop scones/griddlecakes)

Scones

Rich fruit cake

Thats my take on Irish pub grub hope it helps


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

I am curious about what b-day party are you holding (adult/children). I can suggest to do some Irish shepherds pie, Guinness chicken stew, Or Irish carrot soup. You can also do some beef barley stew. What do you think?


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Nichole,
The party was back in September, but the menu was Guinness Stew, Baked Ham, roasted root veggies- I forgot what else. The main attraction was a huge ploughman's platter that got rave reviews.

Thanks for your ideas!


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

OMG i didn't see the date.  too bad. I'm sorry.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I always do that, too!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I just went back and looked at all the ideas in this thread. Amazing ideas!!! I'm going to print them out before I forget again and put them in a folder for future use. Thanks so much everyone!


----------

